# Group E fire alarm



## cda (Mar 17, 2016)

2012 or better

Day Care

If a day care is over 30 occupant load have you required a voice evac system ???

907.2.3 Group E.

A manual fire alarm system that initiates the occupant notification signal utilizing an emergency voice/alarm communication system meeting the requirements of Section 907.5.2.2 and installed in accordance with Section 907.6 shall be installed in Group E occupancies. When automatic sprinkler systems or smoke detectors are installed, such systems or detectors shall be connected to the building fire alarm system.

Exceptions:

1. A manual fire alarm system is not required in Group E occupancies with an occupant load of 30 or less.

With a bump to 50 or more in the 2015


----------

